# Anavar Only Critique - Yes that old chestnut!



## skeeta (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi all,

Before I start let me introduce myself and give you some background information on myself.

I'm a 26 year old male from London and have been training regularly for about 2 years and have never touched any gear.

My goals are to achieve the fitness model type look rather than that of a bodybuilder.

I train 4 days a week with the following split (classic split really):

Mon: Chest + Tri + Cardio

Tue: Back + Bi + Cardio

Wed: Off

Thur: Legs

Fri Shoulder + either Tri or Bi + Cardio

Sat: Off

Sun: Off

My diet is good and clean so I think I have that base squared away.

Typical supplementation for me is as follows:

Pre workout: BCAA (Xtend)

Intra workout: BCAA (Xtend)

PWO Shake: 40g Protein, 36g Dextrose, BCAA, Vit C, Vit E, added Glutiminie, 5g Creatine.

I also take a shake in the morning (whey) with oats and a tablespoon of flaxseed as well as a multi vit and the same before bed (Casien) minus the oats.

I am looking to gain lean muscle (if possible, but to maintain as a minimum) and to accelerate fat loss during my 12 week cut while not losing the gains I have made during my last bulking phase.

I know a lot of people out there will think running a Anavar only cycle will be pointless but I do not feel comfortable with injecting at this stage and with the heightened chance of side effects associated with stronger AAS can have when compared to Anavar - so stacking it with something else for this cycle is a no go for me.

I plan to run a 50 day cycle (approx 7 weeks) taking 40mg per day split into a morning and afternoon dose (8 hour gap).

The day after my cycle I plan to start my PCT, I know some people will say this is not needed with Anavar but I'm not willing to take any risks, I want to keep all the gains I can and to be blunt money is not an issue.

With regards to PCT I plan the following:

Days 1-14: 40mg Nolva

Days 15-28: 20mg Nolva

I would like to avoid using chlomid due to the side effects it can cause.

Lastly a few other questions.

During my research I found differing opinions on whether Milk Thistle or some other liver cleaning supplement should be used as it may reduce the positive effects of the Anavar. I realise Anavar is mild with regards to toxicity but if Milk Thistle is unlikely to reduce its potency I would rather take it and be on the safe side. Thoughts?

Should I ramp up/ramp down my Anavar usage? I have read different opinions about this - I plan to start day 1 with 40mg and go straight through to day 50 with the same dosage then stop.

I believe I have been thorough in my research but if what you read hear makes you think otherwise please be frank and tell me - I want to make sure I go into my first cycle with my eyes open!

Anything else I may have missed or you think I need to consider?

All the best and thanks in advance for your advice/thoughts.


----------



## Impreza_Turbo (Sep 4, 2008)

Bump up the dosage mate, 40mg maybe a tad less. 50mg ED atleast.. Gud luck with your first cycle.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Tbol.


----------



## skeeta (Apr 3, 2009)

ba baracuss said:


> Tbol.


Appreciate the input but if you could stick to the critique I laid out that would be great.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i think Anavar only is a decent cycle but the dose is to low in my opinion 50-75mg a day is a much better dose anything less would not yeild the gains....

you do not need to ramp/down the dose....

i am unsure if a Nolva only PCT will fully recover the HPTA maybe a better approach would be to use HCG durin the cycle at 500iu's a week to help minimise suppression of the leydig cells...adding VitE will help the HCG be more effective....


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

skeeta said:


> Appreciate the input but if you could stick to the critique I laid out that would be great.


If your mind is too closed to consider alternative suggestions then I shall wish you good luck, as you will need it.

IMO tbol is at least worth looking into, but you suit yourself.


----------



## Bluestorm (Apr 3, 2009)

I wouldn't run the Milk Thistle during the cycle. It inhibits function of the AR. Your enzymes will be elevated, but nothing out of hand that should cause problems. Anavar is very mild.

You will definitely need a PCT. I agree with Pscarb on the HCG as well. But, if you are planning on an oral only PCT as well, I'd find some Aromasin to use as well. The Nolva should cut it, but when it comes to recovery, you want to be sure.

Make sure you up your protein while on the Var. And if you have added weight(by way of muscle mass) when you are rolling into your PCT, make sure you keep your calories up. The new weight will require more calories. Many people fail to eat for their new body weight and end up losing all the gains they made while on cycle. Added weight means your set point goes up. You can not go back to the exact eating habit you had before the cycle, or you will surely lose the gains.


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

TBH i dont think you need AAS for what your looking for. Post up your diet and training and pics would prob help aswell.


----------



## skeeta (Apr 3, 2009)

ba baracuss said:


> If your mind is too closed to consider alternative suggestions then I shall wish you good luck, as you will need it.
> 
> IMO tbol is at least worth looking into, but you suit yourself.


It's not about having a closed mind mate, I've done my research and the higher (and stronger) chance of side effects I'm not willing to chance. Couple that with its general profile and I dont personly think its the choice of AAS for me.

I appreciate the input though and if you think you can change my mind I will of course listen


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Are you trying to hold onto muscle or put muscle on? What side effects worry you? What is your diet and training like?


----------



## ricey (Nov 28, 2008)

imo you should be running chlomid also is your pct mate .im going to be doing a similar cycle to you in a few weeks time and i will be including this. there is a lot of conflicting info surrounding this drug in the regards to effectivenss,dosage and pct but after a lot of research im under the understanding that this drug will shut you down completely and tbh also ive read that nolva alone is not enough to jump start the gonads either but thats a risk for you to decide.im more than happy with what im expecting to get out of this and after all its just the start of things to come, the quicker i recover the quicker i can move on and i agree with a lot of the guys here that tbol would be the choice im thinking tbol and test e next.

i will be going an 8 week cycle of 50mg ed

pct will look like ths:

chlomid 100/50/50/25

nolva 40/20/20/20


----------



## ricey (Nov 28, 2008)

some people may say that that pct is a little high for anavar but i dont think so. plu chlomid is not a problem for me as i might aswell get used to the stuff and take any of the negative sides on the chin

also are you thinking of stacking it with creatine? as ive heard that this works well. ill also be doing this


----------



## skeeta (Apr 3, 2009)

bigacb said:


> TBH i dont think you need AAS for what your looking for. Post up your diet and training and pics would prob help aswell.


Hi Big,

This is an extract from my food log for this week and is pretty typical, I cycle my protein sources but this is a typical day for me when cutting (please see attachment).

With regards to training I dont have my log on this PC but a typical week is as follows (I am currentley using FST7, not sure if you know about this methond but details can be found at www.fst-7.com):

Mon: Chest + Tri + 20 mins light cardio

Decline Bench (DB): 3 Sets

Flat Bench (DB): 3 Sets

Incline Bench (DB): 3 Sets

Cable Fly: 3 Sets

Chest Press: FST-7

Body weight Dips x 4

Cable Pull down x 3

Tue: Back + Bi + 20 mins light cardio

Wide Grip Pulls ups: 4 Sets

Dead Lift: 4 Sets

Bend Over rows: 4 Sets

Seated cable row woth chest support: FST-7

Alternate DB Curl: 4 Sets

Superset with

Hammer Curls: 4 Sets

Wed: Football

Thur: Legs

Leg Press: 4 Sets

Squat: 4 Sets

Seated leg curl: 4 Sets

Lying leg curl: 4 Sets

Calf Press: 4 Sets

Fri: Sholders + Bi or Tri + 20 mins light cardio

Milatary Press: 4 Sets

Side Lat Raise: 4 Sets

Bent Over Lat Raise: 4 Sets

Shrugs: 4 Sets

Sholder Press: FST7

Sat: Off

Sun: Off

I cycle me rep range as follows:

Week 1: Light - 10-12 Reps

Week 2: Light - 10-12 Reps

Week 3: Med - 8 -10 Reps

Week 4: Med - 8 -10 Reps

Week 5: Heavy - 6 -8 Reps

Week 6: Heavy - 6 -8 Reps

The start over. I also tend to cycle my tempo between each cycle (2-0-1 and then 4-0-4).

With regards to pics there on my laptop, I will put some up next week.

Cheers!


----------



## skeeta (Apr 3, 2009)

bigacb said:


> Are you trying to hold onto muscle or put muscle on? What side effects worry you? What is your diet and training like?


Sorry, was writting a rather length reply when you posted this! :tongue:

Trying to hold muscle mainly, that said I have read its not unheard of to add muscle when cutting on an anavr only cycle.

With regards to sides I want to minimise the risk of old boy trouble, growing tits and possible infections caused by jabs.

Cheers.


----------



## skeeta (Apr 3, 2009)

ricey said:


> imo you should be running chlomid also is your pct mate .im going to be doing a similar cycle to you in a few weeks time and i will be including this. there is a lot of conflicting info surrounding this drug in the regards to effectivenss,dosage and pct but after a lot of research im under the understanding that this drug will shut you down completely and tbh also ive read that nolva alone is not enough to jump start the gonads either but thats a risk for you to decide.im more than happy with what im expecting to get out of this and after all its just the start of things to come, the quicker i recover the quicker i can move on and i agree with a lot of the guys here that tbol would be the choice im thinking tbol and test e next.
> 
> i will be going an 8 week cycle of 50mg ed
> 
> ...


Will you be taking HCG during as suggested by PSCarb?

*PSCarb*: Is there an oral alternative to HCG? My research suggests no.



ricey said:


> some people may say that that pct is a little high for anavar but i dont think so. plu chlomid is not a problem for me as i might aswell get used to the stuff and take any of the negative sides on the chin
> 
> also are you thinking of stacking it with creatine? as ive heard that this works well. ill also be doing this


Yes I will be stacking with creatine, my research suggests that Anavar is one of the only AAS where this may be of benefit.

How much per day will you be taking?

Cheers.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

^^^^, you need food and a good training program, the only sides you will get from this are good ones.


----------



## skeeta (Apr 3, 2009)

mars1960 said:


> ^^^^, you need food and a good training program, the only sides you will get from this are good ones.


Hi Mars,

Did you have a chance to read the rest of the thread?

Your reply suggests that my training and diet are not upto scratch, any suggestions you can make would be great.

Cheers!


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

skeeta said:


> Hi Mars,
> 
> Did you have a chance to read the rest of the thread?
> 
> ...


Yes Skeeta, i read the whole thread.

I'd suggest a look through the diet and training sessions, IMHO i can see you happily achieving you're goals without steroids.

If you still decide to go the steroid route and you are dead set on var then as a few of the guys have already said you would need to up the dose a little 60-80 mg ED.

I would not consider running a PCT without some clomid in there.

You can run HCG, but TBH i don't see the need, no there's no alternative.


----------



## skeeta (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks for the reply Mars.

Your the second person to say the AAS route might not be for me so I will give it some serious thought.

With regards to diet and training I must admit to be pretty happy with it but if you have any suggestions thats would be great.


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

What are your stats. EG age, height, weight and measurements? Many jump onto AAS too soon as i did and do regret. You'd be suprised how much you can grow without.


----------



## ricey (Nov 28, 2008)

skeeta said:


> Will you be taking HCG during as suggested by PSCarb?
> 
> *PSCarb*: Is there an oral alternative to HCG? My research suggests no.
> 
> ...


no i will not be taking hcg with the cycle i dont feel the need and i was thinking maybe 10/15 ed on the creatine but im going to look into that further to know for sure.im already using it anyway so it might just be a case of upping it slightly but ive been unbale so far to find reliable sources for a descent dose to use to compliment the anavar. will let you know mate pm if you want begood to get some feedback off you if you do decide to do this cycle as i am.


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Im not being funny guys but it makes me laugh you are talking about creatine stacked with anavar and that you have read that they work well together??? I really dont see the point of these questions. You want mass then test is the way forward if you want to cut and hold onto muscle then no need for AAS. You don't want side effects then don't use AAS, simple.

Sorry about the rant but i see too many people talking about these minority things that will help them grow. Basics eat food lots of it, its the most anabolic thing that you have to hand. Training, train hard and rest. Talking about stacking creatine with anavar is laughable to me but it has been a long day at work! :beer:


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Too much volume as regards the training.

Look into tbol.

NFT.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

skeeta said:


> Will you be taking HCG during as suggested by PSCarb?
> 
> *PSCarb*: Is there an oral alternative to HCG? My research suggests no.
> 
> ...


Hi mate.

What research have you done on Var+Creatine to show that this is the case?

Re: Oral alternatives to hCG - you can use hCG orally, and you can assume a conversion rate of 10% when hCG is taken sublingually (5000iu to get 500iu)

Do you have a needle phobia?


----------



## skeeta (Apr 3, 2009)

Tall said:


> Hi mate.
> 
> What research have you done on Var+Creatine to show that this is the case?
> 
> ...


Hi all, sorry for the late reply, builders managed to cut through the phone lines, no internet all bloody week!

Anyway, with regards to Var+Cre its based on what I have read from other peoples experiences and whats been posted on forums.

Thanks for the hCG info!

With regards to needles, no I dont have a phobia but I dont feel confortable jabbing myself.


----------



## skeeta (Apr 3, 2009)

bigacb said:


> Im not being funny guys but it makes me laugh you are talking about creatine stacked with anavar and that you have read that they work well together??? I really dont see the point of these questions. You want mass then test is the way forward if you want to cut and hold onto muscle then no need for AAS. You don't want side effects then don't use AAS, simple.
> 
> Sorry about the rant but i see too many people talking about these minority things that will help them grow. Basics eat food lots of it, its the most anabolic thing that you have to hand. Training, train hard and rest. Talking about stacking creatine with Anavar is laughable to me but it has been a long day at work! :beer:


Not at all, I appreciate your honest answers.

My main reason for being drawn to the var was the lean muscle mass without the bloat and that I would keep 95% of what I gain during the cycle unlike the majority of other AAS and with minimal sides.

You said in one of your earlier posts you regret taking AAS too soon into your training - would you mind expanding on that please? Why do you regret it? In retrospect how would you have known it was the right time?

Probably worth saying that I have done some thinking about my goals and taken on board the comments of others and doubt I will contemplate a cycle of any type for at least another 12 months, but I would be interested in your past experiences.

Cheers.


----------



## Bluestorm (Apr 3, 2009)

bigacb said:


> Im not being funny guys but it makes me laugh you are talking about creatine stacked with anavar and that you have read that they work well together???


 It is plastered on every bodybuilding site on the net about oxandrolone increasing phosphocreatine synthesis. What everyone fails to realize is that this is no effect unique to Anavar. All anabolics have this effect.


----------



## J_Walker (Feb 15, 2009)

Doesn't Primo have fewer sides than var. Why not just do primo only?


----------



## J_Walker (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh, wtf is going on with your routine??

Right lets try this

Mon - Sqauts, BP, Pull ups

Fri - Shoulder press, deads, dips

Do your football as usual.

Do OKG before you do a cycle, it may be what you are looking for.


----------



## patterson27 (Jan 31, 2009)

It'd be interesting to hear how you get on with this.


----------

